
Where you can find us all (if you're looking) - drupeek

======
davidw
For the next few days, I live in Padova, Italy, but we're moving to Innsbruck,
Austria where my wife found a good job doing research(*), and hopefully I will
have some time to work on my own ideas.

Personally, I'm not convinced that the bay area is the be all and end all for
startups. Maybe for classic style VC fueled all or nothing deals, but for
those more interested in living cheaply and bootstrapping something, as long
as you have a line on the good tech people in your area, perhaps you can make
a go of it. Perhaps it's even easier to get a few of them on board, because
there are relatively less other interesting things going on.

Europe definitely isn't conducive to startups though, even registering a
company is quite expensive. I think if I were to head back to the states, I
might pick someplace... not too isolated, but sort of "second tier". Portland,
Oregon would be great..maybe someplace like Tucson in Arizona, Boulder
Colorado, and so on.

(*) Biotech/medical - now _there_ is a field where high capital requirements
and lots of regulations mean that startups really can't happen without massive
investments and thus tend to cluster very tightly in certain areas - bay area,
san diego, boston.

~~~
BitGeek
You won't be too far from what I expect will be _the_ startup location of the
next decade: Bratislava, Slovakia.

Why?

\-- Pro government business.

\-- Massive investment in infrastructure from european businesses moving
manufacturing there

\-- highly educated and motivated workforce

\-- low costs

\-- relatively centrally located, and close to Austria, Lichtenstein, and
Switzerland banking centers.

\-- Low tax rates and regulation rates.

I'm sure some of the other eastern european countries are contenders, and
might be better... but innovation is going to start concentrating in eastern
europe, as they join the EU, the entrepreneurs will move to get less
burdensome regulation while staying in the EU.

The US will probably retain some advantages, but we're making it harder and
harder for people to come to the US to live and work.

------
drupeek
I read some interesting comments by some of the contributors on this site,
that made mention of how cool it would be if we could all meet up somewhere. I
decided to see who felt like putting themselves on the map... literally.

I've driven 6 hours to meet a potential partner face to face. I've flown
across the continent to "ask" for an interview with a dream employer. If
anyone out there is as passionate about meeting the dreamers of today and
leaders of tomorrow, please feel free to say so.

Let me begin: I'm Andrew and I'm in Toronto (yes, Canadians take risks too)

At the very least, many of you will find yourselves in the same city as others
on this site and to me that's about as good an excuse to have a 2am coffee as
any I can think of.

I've got a bit of a selfish motivation in that I'm looking for partner #3 and
I think face-to-face is the best way to see how well the ideas flow and
personalities mesh (and if we're lucky, clash!).

~~~
BitGeek
Canadians take risks? Who knew!? (My personal porfolio, %90 of it is companies
located in Vancouver and listed in TSX or TSX-V.) Canada is the premier public
fundraising country in the world, I believe. (The US stifles innovation with
onerous SEC regulation... so Canada, which has smaller population, is the
place to do your reverse merger, or buy shelf companies, etc.)

~~~
drupeek
I had intended to be fecicious but thank you for pointing out some oft-
overlooked truths.

~~~
BitGeek
I know, just trying to spread the word...

------
BitGeek
I'm in Seattle. Have a co-founder, not really looking for one.

Always willing to meet for coffee, though.

Am _not_ moving to the Bay Area.

~~~
herdrick
"Always willing to meet for coffee, though."

Me too. What are you doing after work today? I'm on the Ave right now. See my
profile for contact info.

------
lmuwanga
I live in a small town called Golden in Colorado. I will be moving to the Bay
area this summer. I don't think you have to live there to start something
brilliant, but there are some great funding opportunities. I hope to go to
Florence, Italy one day :)

------
raju
I am in Columbus, OH...:D

Yes, yes, I know... Definitely a shortage of risk takers here... Currently
working on a few ideas for a startup, and all the while, looking for something
interesting to work on if somebody else has one...

~~~
BrandonM
Hey! I'm in Columbus, too; I just graduated from OSU and I'm now working on my
Masters. Hit me up at bmintern on GMail if you want to talk, or meet sometime.
I have a feeling that there are more of us here in Columbus than we think.

------
Readmore
My name is Brandon and I live in Tulsa OK. While it's not on the list of top
startup cities there are quite a few great tech people here thanks to the
University of Tulsa. ;)

------
tommusic
Seattle, baby.

Well... near Seattle, baby.

------
staunch
Currently Tokyo with "strong ties" to Southern and Northern California. No one
else is here, right?

------
herdrick
Seattle, at the UW. I already have a great cofounder, but I'd like to meet up
for coffee.

------
chris_l
I'm located in Munich, Germany working on a search application using Common
Lisp.

------
randallsquared
near Columbus, GA. Currently working on a tenant griping site (launching later
this week; I'll probably post about it), and trying to figure out this whole
"revenue" thing. :)

------
zaidf
I live in Chapel Hill, NC and I am very sad - THE TAR HEELS LOST!

------
teki321
I'm from Melbourne, looking for something interesting.

------
aglarond
Zurich, Switzerland - you can reach me over gmail.

------
zach
The vast suburbia outside the city of Los Angeles.

------
jamiequint
Portland, OR - Moving to the Bay Area ASAP though

~~~
rjb
Why ASAP? I am thinking of relocating from Chicago to either Portland, San
Francisco, or Seattle. I had been leaning towards Portland, for no particular
reason. I'd love to hear your thoughts on why you want to leave Portland.

~~~
jamiequint
The startup community is nonexistent, its definitely no San Francisco when it
comes to being around young energetic people who are doing exciting things.

------
dss
Portland, OR. Maybe moving to SanFran.

------
dfranke
Gainesville, FL

------
Alex3917
Ithaca, NY

------
brlewis
Boston, MA

